# Dept. of Irony: When fire extinguishers made no difference



## Yikes (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2015/03/20/Fire-extinguisher-factory-burns-down-in-Chicago/5571426864056/?spt=sec∨=on


----------



## JBI (Mar 23, 2015)

Seriousness acknowledged, but d-a-m-n!


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought in Chicago if you throw a fire extinguisher at a fire it goes out????

http://movieclips.com/6txm2-backdraft-movie-thats-my-brother/


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2015)

hmmmm.............


----------



## fireguy (Mar 24, 2015)

At the station that was our favorite scene of the whole movie.   We laughed most at the guy trying to tackle the 1.5 inch hose.

I have had several people ask if fire extinguishers can be used like that movie showed.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

fireguy said:
			
		

> At the station that was our favorite scene of the whole movie.   We laughed most at the guy trying to tackle the 1.5 inch hose.  I have had several people ask if fire extinguishers can be used like that movie showed.


And the answer is yes!!!


----------

